# Did Anyone Else Get A Virus Or Trojan?



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I tried to open the restraining order thread and all of a sudden I had program after program trying to get into my computer... trojans,viruses, spywareetc. Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah I had that happen to me yesterday. My virus scan protected my computer, but I had to close out the page because I couldn't go back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

minks8938 said:


> Yeah I had that happen to me yesterday. My virus scan protected my computer, but I had to close out the page because I couldn't go back.


from the SAME THREAD ???????


----------

